# Makes them unstable/brain swells.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy crap, I'm dead serious someone argued this with me today, and seemed to passionately believe what they were saying.

This person is telling me they guarantee that if I stop feeding J raw meat, his aggression (weak nerves, bad breeding) will disappear. The 'biological' things in raw meat, the chemicals, cause their brain to swell and go back to being wolfish.

Apparently not feeding raw makes a dog healthy, raw kills them, the bacteria, the cancer(Wth?), the brain swelling, the aggression...

I said several times that it has been proven wrong, that J was on kibble before and was just as bad, that dogs stomachs are made to handle those bacteria on raw meat, that cooking doesn't take the hormones and chemicals out you are speaking of, that I know of hundreds of dogs (on and offline) who are on raw and are fine, who are THERAPY dogs... This all was dustin the wind.

I told him I'd print some pages for him, he said he didn't care, it was wrong, but I can try!


Any good pages on raw feeding NOT causing changes in their brain? I mean real testing, not opinions... 

lol, thanks in advance you guys :crazy:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: Did you ask him if he ate his steak well done? That's been known to cause blood vessel to close, shorting the brain of oxygen thus coming up with theories that raw meat makes dogs aggressive.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

sometimes you can't argue with stupid


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Can not fix stupid.. been there did that!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

So, all dogs were unstable/aggressive/etc before kibble was developed about 70 years ago? What in the world did we do for the other 14,000 or so years?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep. Apparently. When I TOLD him J was just as bad on a high-quality kibble, he just didn't comment... lol

Should have asked him how he takes his steak.


Though if he were right, that would explain me! My steak is nearly still mooing when I eat it.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

You will be wasting your time with this guy, I can assure you that! I swear, some people write full scientific articles in their dreams and think that's gospel.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I had a friend that kept her German Shepherd chained in the back yard. "Because it got into some rabbit meat while they were camping and it made him crazy and aggressive". 

I felt bad for that poor dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I can't convince him otherwise... But I'll put up an argument! 

I eat my beef so raw I don't know how I'm not sick, yet I'm not some werewolfish crazy lady. 

I couldn't help but smile while I was talking to him... I mean, the incredulity of it... He said, and he kept going back to this, his dog was aggressive once they fed him meat, but when they cooked it, he was mellow...

Ah, the all-knowing people of the world, what would we do without them?


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my gee whiz! I feed my Dobermann raw feed and also fed him gunpowder! I have a man-killer now!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL

I talked to him again... and I gave up. He changes tack at the speed of light when you shoot one thing down.

He's a really sweet guy. Just a very vast difference in thinking...


----------

